# Help please! Where do we put him?



## Jenmount (Aug 27, 2014)

We just got an 8 week old hedgehog (Mr. Pricklepants) on Monday. I am basically in love with him  This week we have him in a pretty large bin but I just got done building him a 2x4 C&C cage. The problem is where to put this big thing! We have plenty of space in our living room but I'm worried that the noise from my 2 young daughters will be too much for him. We also have space in our dining room (which, is right off the living room but still a little quieter.)

Do you think the living room idea is ok? Or should we try to find another quieter room for him? Please help! We want to make sure Mr. Pricklepants has a long, happy life


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I would personally put him in the dining room, you want him to get used to your voices but at the same time not scare him. Maybe I'm wrong but that's what I would do


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My guys are in my living area since our dining room and living room are the same space in reality. They have never had a problem sleeping during the day. We have dogs that talk (huskies) and have the tv going as background noise a lot. The dogs play and everything, I vacuum and clean and they seem to sleep through it. They are never tired at night or sleep through the night. I think it just depends on the hedgehog too. I seem to have pretty laid back hogs.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, my girl is just over 6 months and has always been a pretty heavy sleeper. She's slept through construction outside, thunderstorms, movies, etc... She's in the living room, and when company comes over, it gets a little loud. 
So it's up to you, if you want to keep your hedgie in the dining room at first and see how he handles the noise level. As long as the cage doesn't get bumped or anything, I'd imagine that the living room would be fine, though.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My hedgie has her own room. She won't come out to wheel unless it's absolutely dark and quiet. 

It's easier to keep the temperature even in a smaller room, plus you need the light schedule. 

LOL--she also has her own bathtub to chase crickets in. 

She's a princess! :grin:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

My hogs have thier own room too. It's so much easier to keep heat and lighting regular. 
Bruce is currently in the living room with a CHE untill Nikki's babies are weaned. He will sleep threw any noise and does great. 

The only down fall is my 2 1/2 year old little girl likes too feed him whatever she's eating. So far I found pop corn kernels (choking hazard) in his cage. I cought him eating fruit loops (nothing but sugar), and quite a few dog treats(way to big to eat).

Let's just say I have to keep my eyes on his cage becuase I'm pretty sure none of those are on the recommended treat list :lol:


----------

